# Smoking Marijuana in the same room



## odw26 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi,
My housemates have recently purchased a Horsefield/Russian tortoise and smoke marijuana in the same room as it a couple of times a week. Is this bad for the tortoise, and if so, why? What are the damaging effects it can have?
Thanks


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Mar 18, 2021)

The most harmful effect would be from the smoke. Tortoises have sensitive respiratory systems.

Please make sure that they don't blow the smoke directly at the tortoise to get it high as a joke. Reptiles also have receptors for THC, but they don't understand that getting high is supposed to be recreational. Tortoises associate "feeling different/weird" to being ill, so it can be stressful for them.


----------



## harrythetortoise (Mar 18, 2021)

odw26 said:


> Hi,
> My housemates have recently purchased a Horsefield/Russian tortoise and smoke marijuana in the same room as it a couple of times a week. Is this bad for the tortoise, and if so, why? What are the damaging effects it can have?
> Thanks


I do not know the exact answer to that as I doubt there has been any scientific study/controlled experiments. However, common sense would dictate that smoking in the same room with a tortoise is not advisable.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 18, 2021)

odw26 said:


> Hi,
> My housemates have recently purchased a Horsefield/Russian tortoise and smoke marijuana in the same room as it a couple of times a week. Is this bad for the tortoise, and if so, why? What are the damaging effects it can have?
> Thanks


I think breathing in any kind of smoke is not good for any living thing. Probably not the best idea. Maybe try somehow to convert them to edibles?


----------



## jsheffield (Mar 18, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think breathing in any kind of smoke is not good for any living thing. Probably not the best idea. Maybe try somehow to convert them to edibles?


But not to share the edibles with the tortoises....

J


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2021)

odw26 said:


> Hi,
> My housemates have recently purchased a Horsefield/Russian tortoise and smoke marijuana in the same room as it a couple of times a week. Is this bad for the tortoise, and if so, why? What are the damaging effects it can have?
> Thanks


Inhaling any smoke from anything burning is not good for any animal.

I think you already knew the answer to this question.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 19, 2021)

I picture a tort table with a tortoise in it. Somebody in the room smoking anything and blowing smoke into the room air. That does not hurt anything. But blowing smoke around the tortoise closely would hurt. Weed or cigarettes, does not make a difference, just open a window


----------



## Jan A (Mar 19, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think breathing in any kind of smoke is not good for any living thing. Probably not the best idea. Maybe try somehow to convert them to edibles?





maggie3fan said:


> I picture a tort table with a tortoise in it. Somebody in the room smoking anything and blowing smoke into the room air. That does not hurt anything. But blowing smoke around the tortoise closely would hurt. Weed or cigarettes, does not make a difference, just open a window


Unfortunately, opening a window or door doesn"t dispel the leftover residue from any kind of smoke. Everyone in my family smoked cigarettes & I had asthma so bad that it was only relieved when i left home and smoking became frowned on in public places.

I worked in bars, clothing stores, had bosses who smoked cigars, took back Christmas presents reeking of smoke, etc., the smoke residue of whatever someone smokes never goes away until it's destroyed.


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 19, 2021)

And it stays stuck to the surfaces inside the lungs. 

Now imagine that your lungs are wee, tiny little things...


----------



## wellington (Mar 19, 2021)

Besides blowing the smoke at your animal to purposely get him high is animal abuse!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 19, 2021)

Say no to drugs!


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 19, 2021)

Well, (in legal states) one could just say "yes" to non-harmful THC delivery. Not like smoking is all there is...


----------



## saracheri (Mar 19, 2021)

Tortoises need freshest air possible & ALL your attention . In captivity YOU are their only key to survival. They will die & then it's so sad forever.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 19, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Well, (in legal states) one could just say "yes" to non-harmful THC delivery. Not like smoking is all there is...


I know right, smoking cannabis was so 2010's


----------



## JoFisch (Mar 19, 2021)

Not to mention the fact that a tortoise is not a small human wearing a backpack. THC is toxic to other mammals like dogs, who knows what it would do to a reptile and at what concentration it could be harmful.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 22, 2021)

Felyae said:


> I have three turtles at home and I smoke marijuana almost every day in the apartment, and they are still alive. Of course, if there is too much smoke in the apartment, I open the window so that the turtles do not suffocate. I have often observed them and their behavior is no different from ordinary turtles. Knowing that I do not cause any harm to the turtles by my smoking, I order marijuana monthly at https://online-dispensary.net/. You don't have to worry because turtles don't die from smoke (unless you blow the smoke directly into their aquarium). It is better to pay attention to how often they ventilate the room.


Pretty sure This person is a spammer.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Mar 22, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Pretty sure This person is a spammer.


Agreed. In a previous post they claimed they were a veterinarian...


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 22, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> Agreed. In a previous post they claimed they were a veterinarian...


Yep, then posted a link to online vet school.


----------



## Skip K (Mar 22, 2021)

“Smoke is harmful to lung health. Whether from burning wood, tobacco or marijuana, toxins and carcinogens are released from the combustion of materials. Smoke from marijuana combustion has been shown to contain many of the same toxins, irritants and carcinogens as tobacco smoke.”
Remember turtles and tortoises have small lungs compared to humans and smoking anything inside deposits a layer of residue on everything in a room


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 23, 2021)

Smoking is BADDD people! BUT GUmmies are yummy 6 1/2 more years and I can try!


----------



## Sleppo (Mar 23, 2021)

Just switch to vaping your weed no smell and you can do it outside of your apartment without getting a second look. It is so easy to come by these days and just as acceptable as someone walking down the street with a cigarette.


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 23, 2021)

Sleppo said:


> Just switch to vaping your weed no smell and you can do it outside of your apartment without getting a second look. It is so easy to come by these days and just as acceptable as someone walking down the street with a cigarette.



If someone is not going to use tobacco outdoors, then they will not use THC outdoors.

Vaping is as health-damaging as smoking, as there are just as many (if not more) aerosolized toxins involved.









Is Vaping Better Than Smoking?


The increase in e-cigarette use, particularly among young people.




www.heart.org













Toxic metals from e-cigarettes can leach into vaping liquid, scarring lungs


The illness is usually only seen in industrial metal workers.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 23, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> If someone is not going to use tobacco outdoors, then they will not use THC outdoors.
> 
> Vaping is as health-damaging as smoking, as there are just as many (if not more) aerosolized toxins involved.
> 
> ...


I have a buddy that vapes he has also had walking pneumonia before and vaped. His Doctor called him a dumba$$ for introducing water vapor into a moist and inflamed lung.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 23, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Smoking is BADDD people! BUT GUmmies are yummy 6 1/2 more years and I can try!



I take it that you can retire in 6 1/2 years?


----------



## Sleppo (Mar 24, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> If someone is not going to use tobacco outdoors, then they will not use THC outdoors.
> 
> Vaping is as health-damaging as smoking, as there are just as many (if not more) aerosolized toxins involved.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I would hope anyone partaking would know and understand the risks. I was offering the OP a solution for their stoner den/tort enclosure dilemma. Easiest fix = move the moon cabbage outside.


----------



## Sensimillia (Aug 23, 2021)

Hey all, seen quite some debate about this topic. Found this earlier and may be useful. Some testing has been done and marijuana had no I'll effects on a tortoise, nor other reptiles. However the smoke will cause issues.... The tortoise was a 10 pound Sulcata. Here is the link.









Small Animal Toxicology


This revised and expanded reference is a valuable aid for the practicing veterinary clinician in diagnosing and determining treatment for toxic exposures in small animals, and for veterinary students as a supplement to their classroom instruction. It contains chapters addressing nontraditional...



books.google.co.uk


----------



## Jan A (Aug 23, 2021)

Sensimillia said:


> Hey all, seen quite some debate about this topic. Found this earlier and may be useful. Some testing has been done and marijuana had no I'll effects on a tortoise, nor other reptiles. However the smoke will cause issues.... The tortoise was a 10 pound Sulcata. Here is the link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would point out both torts ingested marijuana, not inhaled the smoke. I have no idea which is more potent.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 23, 2021)

Jan A said:


> I would point out both torts ingested marijuana, not inhaled the smoke. I have no idea which is more potent.


ingesting


----------



## Sensimillia (Aug 24, 2021)

Jan A said:


> I would point out both torts ingested marijuana, not inhaled the smoke. I have no idea which is more potent.


On humans, normally ingesting THC will have a higher effect, however it would have to be decarboxylated first to activate the THC otherwise it has little to no effect. Smoking however does this in the process, so the fumes contain active THC thus having a effect. I would imagine the same can be said for torts, ingesting had shown no I'll effects. Quite possibly but more probably due to not being decarboxylated before consumption, therefore I would say it is safe to assume inhaling the smoke would have an effect, and should probably be done someplace where torts are not going to breath the smoke.


----------



## Hippytort (Aug 25, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> If someone is not going to use tobacco outdoors, then they will not use THC outdoors.
> 
> Vaping is as health-damaging as smoking, as there are just as many (if not more) aerosolized toxins involved.
> 
> ...


I normally would not respond to a post like this because it is so off topic for a tortoise forum. . But whenever I read or hear someone say "vaping is as bad as smoking" I have to respond.
As a a smoker for over 35 years who switched to vaping back in 2013, I can say that vaping saved my life. 
I have done more research than the average person because I really wanted to know if it is indeed the right thig to do. 
Without going into great detail ( I could write an entire article on the subject) I will tell you that the real reason there is so much negative press about vaping is in a nut shell, Big Pharma. They control everything all the anti vaping organizations says about it. Vaping Bad! Our Nicotine gum, Patches, anti depressants, lozenges, etc. (which by the way, have a very low success rate) Good! They stand to loose billions of dollars a year if people knew the truth about vaping. The same can be said about the government's position on it. They stand to loose billions of dollars a year on cigarette taxes. 
Everyone wants to blame Big Tobacco. They too were threatened by the vaping phenomena because it threatened their cigarettes' business. They actually came to the game late, and since they have the money for advertising they want to take over the vape business. 
The old adage "follow the money" certainly applies here. 
Sorry for the ramble. 
I think that if a big pharmaceutical company had invented vaping, we would be bombarded by commercials on tv about how great it is.


----------



## jeff kushner (Aug 26, 2021)

Really? "OK Jeff, it takes all kinds of people to make the world go round" 

For a forum that I've found to be so talented, this sure took a dive...

This did not need to be asked, anyone over 5 years old knows, Someone just wanted to say they smoked weed. Wow

Want to impress people, tell us you did AFTER you completed a career and after raising a family to a high standard, then we'll be impressed...till then, you're just another "head" who freezes their own personal development.

jeff

PS.I love how folks project to know what an animal is feeling, as if anyone here "knows" how ANY other animal feels. We talk of aliens, 1st contact...heck, there still isn't a single species we can communicate with here on Earth in THEIR language, but folks know, right?

ok, rant over...I'll be good now, promise.


----------

